# Otra de Grub

## Malone

Estimados:

¿Cómo puedo reponer Grub en el MBR sin tener que pasar por todo el proceso "from scratch, build everything"? Tengo instalado Gentoo 1.2

----------

## BaSS

Pues de la misma forma que lo hiciste durante al instalación, pero _no_ todo la instalación, solo la parte del grub.

----------

